# Vw or Opel/Vauxhaul



## stompiegsi (Apr 7, 2007)

i would like to see , what the majority of the public likes Vw Or Opel/vauxhaul

my choice is ray: Opel/vauxhaulray: 

:4-thatsba VW:4-thatsba


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, being in the USA, my only choice in that group is the VW. 

My family's leasing a VW Jetta, which I understand is pretty much only in the North American market (not even in Germany). It's a nice car, but the problem is that while it wasn't particularly expensive, the replacement parts are murderously pricey. 

If I lived somewhere where Opel and Vauxhall were available, I'd probably get one of them, simply because they have smaller cars with available diesel engines.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Both are good cars IMHO, but VW has the edge, most people I know would go VW over pretty much any other car, but then parts are not an issue here.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

VW here. :wink:

Perfect runners, last a long time without needing much repairs with high mileage strong running engines. Some like a Bora are not as good quality and design as a Golf, Passat, Touareg (etc), expensive parts too (well it depends where you are and budget but I was a trader).

>1999 and newer Vauxhall Astra's are also pretty good for casual running, cheap repairs and overall parts. Not a match for a VW built design but still not bad at all.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, Opel. I haven't seen one of those since the seventies. I had a buddy that had an Opel Manta. He also had a GT.


----------

